# Como usar el puerto 485 de un DVR para encender y apagar las luces de la casa



## dimasram (Ene 2, 2014)

Debido a que los DVR(Digital Video Recorder) que se usan para las cámaras de seguridad tienen un puerto RS 485 que el el utilizado para el uso de los domos PTZ que es la que se mueve y tienen aumento.
Yo tengo un DVR de 8 camaras, ya esta totalmente configurado para vision remota por internet,  El programa de aplicación para ver las cámaras por internet tiene un modulo para controlar la camara PTZ.  Lo que quiero es habilitar este puerto para que con la interfaz del celular, me encienda o apague las luces de la casa de manera remota, por internet.  Alguien ha hecho esto con el puerto RS 485 del DVR?
Resumen:Quiero prender o apagar las luces de la casa con mi celular usando el puerto de la camara PTZ  del DVR.
Saludos ...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 2, 2014)

necesitas poner la marca y modelo del DVR, el  rs 485 es una comunicacion serial y debe tener algun protocolo que define(desarrolla) el fabricante del dispositivo.
despues debes mencionar que dispositivo va a ser el receptor que se encargue de encender y apagar las luces  puede ser un pc, un microcontrolador, una raspberry pi, etc, etc, etc


----------



## jamesoro (Ene 3, 2014)

muy buena duda, yo trabajo con dvr y cámaras y no se me había ocurrido, te aclaro que ese puerto tiene varios protocolos, los mas usados son los pelco pero son varios con los cuales se pueden manejar cámaras ptz, esperare a ver cual da una buena idea


----------



## maolin2008 (Ene 12, 2014)

ola como estan camaradas , basicamente el rj485 se usa  dependiendo del DvR porque en el mercado existen muchas marcas , para controlar sensores a travez de un rele ,eh instalado sensores de movimiento en zonas privadas  que al detectar el movimiento activan el sensor que envia la señal al rele y activa ya sea una sirena o simplemente la camara y el operario de monitoreo queda enterado, lo que quieres es automatizacion , yo creeria que seria con un pic a travez de un rele controles la iluminacion a traves del rj485  tendrias que mirar que al controlar ese modulo ptz que valores arroja de señal debil para activar dicho rele y debes tener en cuenta si aumenta o disminuye al acercarse o la inclinacion.ademas de eso debes programar el pic con la escalizacion del PTZ .y ya con mucha mas  paciencia en esta programacion podrias hasta dimmerizar dicha iluminacion pero primero lo basico noo.


----------



## jamesoro (Ene 12, 2014)

alguien tendra info sobre este puerto para tener una idea de como hacer el experimento. por otra parte apenas me quede uno le hare unas pruebas a ver como se puede hacer


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 12, 2014)

bueno pero deben aclarar que modelo es


----------



## analogico (Ene 12, 2014)

jamesoro dijo:


> alguien tendra info sobre este puerto para tener una idea de como hacer el experimento. por otra parte apenas me quede uno le hare unas pruebas a ver como se puede hacer



creo que lo primero seria consegir un adaptador rs485 a rs232     para  conectar el puerto al pc y estudiar el protocolo


----------

